# Malaysia Immigration



## JDogg194 (Jan 23, 2015)

I thought about moving to Malaysia in the near future, heck i even thought about meeting a girl from there and Marrying her and hope to have her sponsor me to immigrate there. How life for a U.S. African American Expat in Malaysia. I planning on going to a community College or Vocational Trade School in the States sooner a later. Is Malaysia strict on Immigration, How the Weather, Cost of Living, People in Malaysia???


----------

